# Campagnolo Veloce vs. Shimano 105



## knightev

hello everyone,

currently looking at investing in my first carbon road bike... 

and one thing i am curious about is how the Campagnolo Veloce groupset compares to Shimano 105. my LBS guy told me that Veloce was slightly below 105 in the grand scheme of things, but we didn't really get into details (this was all in french and i am still learning the cycling lingo).

can anyone help me out?

thanks!


----------



## bwhite_4

Veloce is good. I've been riding Campy Record for 5 years and built up a bike with Veloce to leave at a relatives house out of the country. I think it had a Centaur crank, but the Veloce stuff worked just fine and felt fine. It depends on what ergonomics you want.


----------



## T0mi

knightev said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> currently looking at investing in my first carbon road bike...
> 
> and one thing i am curious about is how the Campagnolo Veloce groupset compares to Shimano 105. my LBS guy told me that Veloce was slightly below 105 in the grand scheme of things, but we didn't really get into details (this was all in french and i am still learning the cycling lingo).
> 
> can anyone help me out?
> 
> thanks!


I've used several Campagnolo groups in the past including Veloce, Chorus and Record.

I'm still using 2 bikes with Campagnolo 10sp Shifters (but Sram derailleur and shimano drivetrain). My commuter is using 2011 Campy Veloce shifter while my road bike is using 2009 Campagnolo Centaur ultrashift shifters.

Veloce is an excellent entry level. My only complain is the shifter in plastic and the fact that ultrashift was dropped (the ability to downshift several gears in one go). The plastic shifter on my commuter has rubbed against walls and is now scratched making it a bit sharp and unpleasant.

I think the campagnolo groupset which gives the best bang for the buck is Athena.


----------



## orange_julius

T0mi said:


> I've used several Campagnolo groups in the past including Veloce, Chorus and Record.
> 
> I'm still using 2 bikes with Campagnolo 10sp Shifters (but Sram derailleur and shimano drivetrain). My commuter is using 2011 Campy Veloce shifter while my road bike is using 2009 Campagnolo Centaur ultrashift shifters.
> 
> Veloce is an excellent entry level. My only complain is the shifter in plastic and the fact that ultrashift was dropped (the ability to downshift several gears in one go). The plastic shifter on my commuter has rubbed against walls and is now scratched making it a bit sharp and unpleasant.
> 
> I think the campagnolo groupset which gives the best bang for the buck is Athena.


Yes, I agree with this. The older (I think up to 2009) Veloce was very very good: it can shift multiple gears at once, is very quiet, and even though it's not the prettiest groupset (plastic look that's not adorned much), it's a great deal. 

The newer iterations lose the ability to do multiple shifts, which some may actually prefer the newer version. I am used to higher-end Campag stuff like Chorus and Record, so I like the multiple shifts.


----------



## JCavilia

The truth is they're pretty comparable in quality. Some minor differences, but not enough to base a decision on. Veloce might be slightly "lower" in the Campy lineup than where 105 sits with Shimano, but again, it's a small difference.

However, there is a significant difference in the ergonomics and how they are operated, and that difference is a big deal to some riders. Some prefer the Campy setup, including the thumb-button upshift, and are bugged by Shimano's sideways-moving brake lever. Others find the thumb button awkward, and strongly prefer the Shimano approach. (SRAM's double-tap provides yet another option now). The shape of the hoods and levers is different, too, in ways that some people find significant.

If you're specing a new bike, you should definitely do several decent rides on both systems before you pick.


----------



## rgg01

I was told exactly the opposite, I'm not sure what it was called but Campy used to have a lower range which was considered equal to 105 but is now discontinued, the Veloce sits somewhere above 105. You can normally see that if you spec the entire group Veloce is more expensive then 105 but less than Ultegra. I have Veloce on my current bike and find it has a much more "mechanical" feel than the SRAM on my old bike, I have small hands and the levers are a little short for braking from the drops but I love the thumb button shift when on the hoods.


----------



## pulser955

Do you guys think there is a noticeable difference between Veloce and Centar shifters? I am buying shifters for a commuter bike I am building up. Most of the parts I have are Veloce. The price difference is close to $100. They both up-shift 3 and down-shift 1.


----------



## T0mi

pulser955 said:


> Do you guys think there is a noticeable difference between Veloce and Centar shifters? I am buying shifters for a commuter bike I am building up. Most of the parts I have are Veloce. The price difference is close to $100. They both up-shift 3 and down-shift 1.


The main difference is the "up" shifter in alu on the centaur. It feels more precise because the veloce plastic one is slightly flexy.

I feel the difference because I have both and I had the chance to grap the last "ultrashift" Centaur shifters. Considering they are now both powershift, only you can decide if a small shifter part in aluminium is worth spending 100$.


----------



## arndogg

I converted from shimano to campy because of the ergonomics, ultra-shift and the way it works (thumb shifters). I've had experience with chorus 10sp and athena 11sp and I don't see myself going to either shimano or sram.
If you really want to see where each gruppo falls in the grand scheme of things, look at their pricing and their total weight. That will tell you which one compares to what. 
Definitely try both out. it will come down to how you prefer your shifters to work.


----------



## knightev

this is all very helpful info. thank you all!

i am going to try and do some test rides this weekend...


----------



## pulser955

T0mi said:


> The main difference is the "up" shifter in alu on the centaur. It feels more precise because the veloce plastic one is slightly flexy.
> 
> I feel the difference because I have both and I had the chance to grap the last "ultrashift" Centaur shifters. Considering they are now both powershift, only you can decide if a small shifter part in aluminium is worth spending 100$.


Cool thanx. I will stick with the the Veloce. I have record 10sp on my full time road bike. So I don't expect them to feel that nice.


----------



## arndogg

one last thing, for 2011 ultra shift is now only available in chorus, record and super record. all others go to powershift (meaning no more multi gear shifting).


----------



## dharrison

1) I've used 105 and Dura Ace (7800) and just switched to chorus last year. I love Campy. I'm never going back to Shimano. Its all personal preference but I think the Campy stuff looks better and has better ergonomics. 
2) A carbon bike is a depreciating asset. You're not investing in it. You're buying it.


----------



## cmanbrazil

dharrison said:


> 1) I've used 105 and Dura Ace (7800) and just switched to chorus last year. I love Campy. I'm never going back to Shimano. Its all personal preference but I think the Campy stuff looks better and has better ergonomics.
> 2) A carbon bike is a depreciating asset. You're not investing in it. You're buying it.


The bike, along with your use of it, is an investment in yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## dharrison

cmanbrazil said:


> The bike, along with your use of it, is an investment in yourself.:thumbsup:


That's how I justified my purchase of a new bike. I was lying to myself, and myself knew it. But, I got what I wanted.


----------



## QuattroCreep

If you like the way Campy feels and shifts then Veloce is way better then 105. If you like the way shimano feels and shifts 105 is way better. If you like both then defer to cost, weight, or looks and go with what gets you excited about a new bike. Both are solid groups that get the job done. 

At the shop I work at one of the owners loves shamino, used and raced only shimano for years. I am a campy fan and recently switched to sram on my race bike. If you ask him to speck a bike for you he will recommend shimano first because that is what he likes. I would recommend campy or sram because that is what I use and like. 

Next time you are in the shop ask the sales guy what he rides, it might have something to do with his feelings about which group is better.


----------

